# Almost at end of 2ww



## Allynrich (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi everyone
I was around in the summer but never made it to 2ww as we had to abandon the cycle due to poor response.  This time another poor response with only one egg.  But, it did fertilise and cleave and I had ET on 4/11
I've not had a good 2ww and started to spot at 8dpt.  This turned to full on bleeding at 10dpt and lasted two days.  I'm due to test on Friday but have pretty much lost all hope.
I've been lurking around the boards for the last ten days or so but only just plucked up the courage to post.  
I daren't do a HPT as I can't bear seeing a negative result twice.
I suppose I'm wondering if it's ever been known to bleed like that and still get a positive?  I'm still slightly clinging to hope but it is slight!
Ally


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Dear Ally,
I empathise with you. You have gone through so much more than me (I'm on clomiphene), so I can only imagine how apprehensive you are about the hpt. I've been absolutely petrified for fear of -ve, but have plunged to do it tomorrow (day 17 post ovulation). I really hope someone can say something to boost your hopes, good luck for Friday honey! xx


----------



## Womble (Sep 6, 2004)

Ally

I'm sorry to say that I know exactly how you feel.  I've not had too bad a time during the majority of the 2ww but yesterday I started spotting and by the evening I had started to bleed.  It feels different from my usual period as I have no stomach or back ache which is very unusual and it's not nearly as heavy with zero (sorry to be gross here) clotting but the fact is I'm still bleeding.  I'm due to test tomorrow morning as well and my clinic has asked that I continue taking the pessaries until the blood test confirms one way or the other.  Apparently, some women do bleed and still end up pregnant!  Good luck.

Womble
X


----------



## Allynrich (Feb 22, 2004)

Rowena and Womble
Thanks so much for the replies.  Nice to know I'm not alone.  
I am still trying to be positive in spite of everything, it's my birthday on Saturday and frankly I can't think of a nicer birthday pressie!  The nurses did tell me it's not unheard of to bleed heavily during 2ww and still get a positive so I suppose the best thing is to keep hoping until the test.
I'll be our of my misery soon as tomorrow is the day.
Tons of luck to you Womble.  Keeping my fingers crossed for us both.


----------



## Womble (Sep 6, 2004)

Ally

It's a negative for me.  I hope you have better news.

Womble.


----------



## Allynrich (Feb 22, 2004)

Womble
I'm so sorry.    I know that nothing I can say will make you feel better at the moment, so I thought I'd send you a hug instead.
I'm still waiting to hear.  Might be today or might be tomorrow before they ring the results through.  
Thinking of you, take care hon.
Ally x


----------



## Allynrich (Feb 22, 2004)

Sadly mine was a negative too.   BUT we are now looking to the future and deciding where we go from here.
Ally x


----------



## jerams (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi have just found is wed site and i am at the 2week wait only a couple of days to go before I can test, this is the 1st IVF cycle for us so don't know what to expect please help
thank you


----------



## lynmark (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi Jerams im also at the end of our 2www we test thursday, getting nervous now, had AF pains for past 3 days now, don't know wether thats good or bad.  The problem is I tend to be monitoring every twinge or ache at the moment, I hope its postive for both of us.

Good luck

lynmark


----------



## jerams (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks am finding it very hard not to test to day. i just want to know now. i ahve had bad pains for the whole 2 weeks am not sure what they are.

Good luck for tomorrow 

hugs 
mandy


----------



## lynmark (Nov 17, 2004)

Jerams do you test yourself tommorrow or do you go to the clinic.  My appointment is at 09.30 and im getting really nervous now.

Good luck

lynmark


----------



## jerams (Nov 22, 2004)

hi there get to test at home could havegone to the clinic on tuesday but did'nt want a blood test done. good luck for tomorrow. 
hugs mandy


----------

